# Do you allow your dog to...



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I always allow it. It's fun to watch them and they enjoy it so much (not Ky ), I think it's a big part of being a dog. Besides, it's just mud and they're washable


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

It all depends, if he finds it before I do then it's fair game, if I find it before him, I try to distract him away from it!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

Jen & Brew said:


> It all depends, if he finds it before I do then it's fair game, if I find it before him, I try to distract him away from it!


Sometimes I do that too, such as when Ginger tries to roll on dead animals/bugs right after she gets a bath!!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I kinda wish Bear would play in the mud.... But at the same time.... Lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

We live in Germany - it rains A LOT!!!!!! Yes.....she's got her own towel at the door! If she's stinky wet, then bath time. If it's just wet, she gets toweled down. There have been a couple times she's gotten 2 baths in a day! I'd say a good day for her!


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

fluffygoldens said:


> Sometimes I do that too, such as when Ginger tries to roll on dead animals/bugs right after she gets a bath!!


Bad Ginger Bad!!! Eeeeew!!!!! When I was a kid we had this horrible mix, Basset x corgi, she would roll in EVERYTHING, she was an escape artist, and when we'd get her home she would smell terrible, I can't even begin to describe the stench!!! Now, the reason I say horrible mix, she was 75lbs LONG, she had the basset size and length ears, and the corgi legs. Poor girl had to have her ears tied up in a pony tail when we walked her so she wouldn't step on her ears. So on those escape days, not only would she smell like everything rottin, her ears would be bleeding too!


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh no, my Cookie would never get dirty :curtain:

Mud by 82Blueberry, on Flickr


----------



## Jen & Brew (Oct 11, 2012)

LMAO, Did she dive in head first???


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

I am a bad dog owner... I encourage her to run and play in puddles/mud. I figure you only live once and she loves it so much!


----------



## dgmama (Nov 29, 2012)

mudEpawz said:


> I am a bad dog owner... I encourage her to run and play in puddles/mud. I figure you only live once and she loves it so much!


Same here! They look too darn cute. That's why I always grab my camera for walks after it's rained.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

I neither encourage or discourage it. It just seems to happen.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> I neither encourage or encourage it. It just seems to happen.


Same here. (neither discourage or encourage)


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

I dont ever stop them, just watching them have so much fun getting dirty is good enough for me. In the winter months there are lots of mud puddles around and we have about half a dozen 'dog' towels my the door for such occasions! 
I saw let them have fun!


----------

